# First openly transgender official hired at White House



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*First openly transgender official hired at White House*
Published August 18, 2015
Associated Press
Facebook193 Twitter191 Email Print

EDGARTOWN, Mass.-- The White House has hired its first openly transgender staff member.

The White House announced Raffi Freedman-Gurspan's appointment on Tuesday. Freedman-Gurspan is an outreach and recruitment director for presidential personnel in the Office of Personnel. Transgender advocates say she is the first openly transgender official to serve in the White House.

Freedman-Gurspan previously was a policy adviser for the National Center for Transgender Equality's racial and economic justice initiative.

Advocates hailed her appointment as an important step for the LGBT community and for ensuring that the federal government includes the voices and experiences of all Americans.

White House senior adviser Valerie Jarrett says Freedman-Gurspan's commitment to improving the lives of transgender Americans reflects the values of the Obama administration.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...-official-hired-at-white-house/?intcmp=hplnws


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

When will this fuckin foolish charade end? 

Sorry, there is absolutely no chance anyone, at any time, will be able to convince me that they're born "the wrong sex" and need to switch. Your DNA proves otherwise. Get medicated and see a shrink.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> When will this unnecessary and agenda-driven charade end?
> 
> Sorry, I am unwilling, at any time, to be objective and non-judgmental regarding people being "the wrong sex" and needing to medically alter their reality. Their hormones prove otherwise. Go on medicare and let us pay for it.


Fixed it for you so the liberals could better understand you.........LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

My question is: If we're supposed to treat transgender people just like everyone else; then, why is all this newsworthy?


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

"the values of the Obama Administration"

Funniest part of the report.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I thought Mooch was the first?
Either way, just when we've become immune to incessant boner pill marketing, we'll soon be subjected to tranny products.

With 519 more days of this admin., if you can't beat em', you may as well beat them at their own game. 
Hop on the bandwagon and make some dough off of this "new market."

_"Have a bump where you'd rather have a camel toe? Step right up and get your Blue Oyster Camel Tape here, ladies!" _

PM me if you'd like to invest in this growing business opportunity.
(It's just pink camo duct tape but maybe attn. whores will stop using it at the range if I re-market the product.)


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

This is getting freaking ridiculous. I can't wait for this 'transgender White House employee' to lose his job in 519 days. Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Will it be paid as a man or a woman, because we all know women make le$$
"hi, I just got hired here as a female, and I noticed my pay rate changed after I became a woman"


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Mr Scribbles said:


> Will it be paid as a man or a woman, because we all know women make le$$
> "hi, I just got hired here as a female, and I noticed my pay rate changed after I became a woman"


Not sure it makes a difference in this case as most of the WH staff are probably overpaid hacks in the first place. Never be a harder worker than your boss...plus in this case, he's working hard at fucking up the country, so maybe they are all fuck ups too? Who knows.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Excellent point. THIS must be what they mean by the "war on women." A man who stretches out his wife's panties. Frankly, I don't give a crap about what you do in your home but this constant in your face _'look how much a freak I am' _BS has gotten old. 









Transgender rights activist Raffi Freedman-Gurspan now becomes the first openly transgender worker at the White House.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

The newest Lewinski?


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

Sorry...even I'm grossed out by my own comments sometimes.
Won't happen again.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Gosh I hope there's a transgender bathroom in the White House it can use...


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

I keep telling everybody I'm a millionaire trapped in a working man's body but nobody will help me. What do I have to do?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Obama's inhouse boyfriend


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Fuzzywuzzy said:


> I keep telling everybody I'm a millionaire trapped in a working man's body but nobody will help me. What do I have to do?


Get a toupee.


----------

